# Desperate measures...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

..I know it's not really recommended to grab a bird and hold it until it stops biting, but I am seriously considering doing this with Dooby, because he has been such a little devil today. I thought maybe if I towelled him and just held him and took it from there. I don't know really, what to do for the best. I just can't let him bite me and not react, he really hurts. What do you think, should I give it a try or do you think it will make him worse? I'm open to any suggestions at the moment.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

hummm Iam not sure, I heard that the towel method is for getting a bird use to you (letting it know you won't hurt him) not for a biting problem. I looked at some of my books I have and it says to lower his cage, not give him eggs (high protein food) Don't let him come and go in and out of his cage alone, it has to be your choice and do things that are recommened for a hormonal tiel. Have you tried using gloves to protect you hands? You may have to resort to that. I would call your avian vet and see what he thinks as well, Hope this helps


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've done all of the above Jaime and stuck with it, nothing works. I haven't tried gloves yet, I'm a bit reluctant to do that because I know that he will have to start all over again when I take the gloves off. I might just give it a go though, although when I have covered my hands with the ends of my sleeves, he just goes for the nearest bit of flesh, usually, he'll fly to my shoulder and bite my ear.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He sure knows how to push you over the limit.  Can you offer him the back of a clenched fist to bite until he gets tired of it? They can't usually pinch flesh then.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Bea, I really hate to say this, but I've tried that as well. At first it worked a bit, but.....having "old" flesh, it's not quite as young and firm any more and he can still really get hold of it and hang in there! If he can't manage to get hold he works his way along until he gets to the fleshy part at the base of the little finger and grabs that. I really am at my wits end with him now. I think I'm going to have to try gloves, I really didn't want to, but I think that's the only option that I haven't tried, that and towelling him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would go with toweling before gloves, but that's just me. I really detest the use of gloves, because they just make hands scary and they don't do anything to help with the original issue because it will still be there exactly the same when the gloves become normal hands again.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's exactly why I didn't want to use gloves, they have to come off some time and then I figured it would be back to square one. So, I'll try towelling first then. He's just as nasty (yep, that's the word) today as he was yesterday, so the long sleep didn't do anything for his mood. He's just not a pleasure to have around at the moment. We are going out to the zoo now, so I'll give it a go later and see what happens. Also, his feathers have all grown back and he's flying around again now, so I might just clip his wings again to see if that will do anything. Sheesh, he drove me to tears yesterday with pain and frustration.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you could try clicker training him, here is a short video http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8OTrRRSk8


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Jaime.......I've tried it, first he was afraid of the clicker and threw himself around the cage every time I clicked it, then he just didn't get it or would go for my fingers and not the treat. I honestly think there are only three options left to me, towelling, gloves and leaving him as he is.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If the towelling or glove don't work you could try and find a parrot behaviourist and talk to them  It must be the terrible twos, really terrible. Your a good Mommy Iam sure you will figure something out


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Well this is a tricky situation, like you said Plukie there are only really three options left. I wouldn't use the gloves because like you said it would be back to square one. So the towelling might work but be sure your hand doesn't show when he has just been caught, because 'OUCH' it hurts if he gets hold of your 
finger!! :blink: 

My opinion is that toweling may just be for the best! Or you could see a proffesional on this subject. 
*GOOD LUCK*!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you. I haven't started yet.....lol. When we first got Dooby from the breeder, he was afraid of hands, now I thought that was a little strange because he was "hand reared" but then I saw the way that the husband caught him to put him in the cage that I'd taken for him. Dooby was on a picture rail and the man just grabbed him, of course Dooby screamed, I didn't really like the way he did it, but I figured that as it was the last time that would ever happen, I wouldn't say anything. Anyway, of course when I got him home, he didn't like my hands, it took quite a while for him to accept my hands and to step up, then with his first moult and his first "hormonal frenzy" the hatred of hands came back and it's been like it ever since, only now Dooby is no longer a little baby bird,he has the strength of a big cockatiel and the confidence to go with it. He knows he hurts me and he knows that I will leave him if he bites, that is something I just can't avoid. So, this is where we are at now, I put my hands anywhere near him and he bites. He will fly to my arm, shoulder, head etc. with no problem, he just doesn't like hands....having said that, if he gets onto my shoulder he now attacks my ear, face, neck and anything else that he can get his beak to. He is a thug and I'm fast running out of ideas, so towelling is going to be done tomorrow....but who's to say that will work, I really don't think Dooby will ever change, he just doesn't like hands and can't be trusted to sit on my shoulder. Rosie, if you are reading this, how are you getting on with Willow, did you go through the same sort of thing with hands with him?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie is another one who is not allowed on my shoulder, she sits fine on it if your not moving but soon as I go to turn my head she beaks, one time I turned to talk to her and she got my face so for that she stays of it she can't be trusted.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I know gloves aren't a good idea, but what about mittens? Or oven mitts? I mean you'll have a towel over your hands when you try it anyways. Maybe these might work as they don't have the individual fingers like gloves do. It still allows you some control cuz you'll be able to use your thumb.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Plukie. I've been looking for sites on how to tame tiels since we got Blizzard. Here's one I found that explains why birds bite, and how to stop them biting. Good luck with Dooby. 

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite.html


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Aderyn, I've been on there and followed their instructions...it didn't work. He's happy enough in his cage, I've cleaned him out this morning, but it seems to me that he is getting territorial now.....I'm at my wits end with him.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm just wondering if maybe you shouldn't try secluding him for a day? Leave him totally alone after giving him food and drink and whatever else he needs. See if that helps to calm him down. It might make him a bit meaner, but as 'tiels are social birds, I think being left alone might make him more likely to appreciate your company, and it's only for a day.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Now that is something I haven't tried. I could put him in a different room for a day and see what happens, although he will still be able to hear us, so he'll probably just scream for us. It's a thought though, I'll try anything.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a few articles that may help http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-behavior-issues-biting/why-parrots-bite.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...or-issues-aggression/good-parrots-go-bad.aspx Spike asks for scritches once in a while and when I go to give him some he nips :wacko: Here is another one I just found http://www.pamperedpeeps.com/bitinggreencheeks.htm It could be used for any parrot. Hope this helps


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

So make sure he can't hear you. Stick him in a different room and go out for the day. Pack a picnic, go to the zoo, whatever you feel like as long as it gets the whole family out for the day. And once you've done that, use a different room for a 'time out' whenever he's really nasty. Don't use the 'punishment' regularly enough to make it a normal thing for Dooby, but he needs to learn that if he's going to be nasty he's going to be taken away from his family for ten minutes. It sounds so harsh, but it might just set him back to his old self. Good luck.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I learned the hard way not to use thier cage as "punishment" 

Roxy is now a demon when it comes to getting near her cage or any toy near it 

it used to be I could put my hand in the cage and she'd hop on , now she makes her little clicking noise (which she picked up from us - I click my tounge when i want her attention or for her to come where i am) and she'll make the clicking sound and the BAM she's tearing you up , worst part about it she "laughs' afterwards not a actual laugh sounds more like a gargle, growl grumping mixture - BUT i know she picked it up from Billy he actually laughs (and laughs hard most of time) after he bites some one 

once Roxy is away from the cage / toys she's normally fine unless we go to use the phone, then she'll attack it and us, if i'm on the computer and she's on me she'll climb down and bite my fingers while i use the mouse & now when i'm on the lap top she's chasing and attacking my fingers


I don't know if it has something to do with age ( i can't remember how old Dooby is) but roxy turns 6 months old this month 

oh and before I forget for the members who don't know Roxy is a lovebird and billy is a quaker


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are having problems with him. Nope, Willow isn't really a biter to be honest. He goes through hormonal patches, and he does get a bit grumpy in the evening. He's good most of the time. Apart from when you have something in your hand that he wants, and _then_ he will attack me. I do my best not to react, but I know what you mean...it's blooming hurts!

I also know what you mean about the whole husband-grabbing-the-bird thing. I got that as well. And Willow was slightly afraid of hands. But soon he was reassuring that we were not going to grab him.

I'm not too sure what to suggest really, I've never had a biter like this. I would try to ignore the behavior, I know it must be hard to ignore though. Distraction is a good way to stop biting, or so I'd heard. 

You might want to look at this as well...it's one of the many birdie things saved into my favourites.

http://www.birdtricks.com/PowerPause/

Good Luck.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks very much Rosie, I watched that clip and that sounds really logical, give him what he wants, ie. his space! 

I'm glad Willow is still ok with you, I really hope he stays that way because this is just so frustrating with Dooby, he's a little darling in every other way.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> You might want to look at this as well...it's one of the many birdie things saved into my favourites.
> 
> http://www.birdtricks.com/PowerPause/
> 
> Good Luck.


Gracie's about to get a training session. :rofl: That looks good!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, there wasn't *much* blood on the first session. I'll give it another go today.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That looks like a good technique! :thumbu: Good Luck With It!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like it may be helpful.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Looky here!!

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=36697#post36697


----------

